# Kilometerpauschale



## Stoer (16. Feb. 2012)

hallo,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich in der Zeitung folgende Nachricht gelesen.
Ich zitiere sinngemäß:

Lt. einem Gerichtsbeschluss in ...... muß der Weg zur Arbeit nicht mehr der kürzeste, sondern es kann auch der schnellste steuerlich geltend gemacht werden, auch wenn dieser von der Entfernung länger ist.

Leider finde ich diesen Artikel nicht mehr. Könnt Ihr helfen, oder habe ich das geträumt !?


----------



## laolamia (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kilometerpauschale*

hallo

das kannst du hier nachlesen
kurz gesagt es kann auch ein weiterer weg angegeben werden wenn er weniger ampeln hat, nicht durch wohngebiete fuehrt usw

gruss marco


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kilometerpauschale*

Hallo Peter !
Wo Du den Artikel her hasst , kann ich Dir nicht sagen ,aber es stimmt zu mindestens !
Mein kürzester Weg wären 22,6 km ,hier aber immer Staugefahr ! Deswegen ein anderer Weg(26km ), was beim Fi-Amt anerkannt wird ! Musste die Wegstrecke nur belegen. Heisst , hab einen Routenplanerausdruck beigelegt und gut war es !
Lg Andre


----------



## Stoer (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kilometerpauschale*

Hallo Marco,
hallo Andre,

danke für Eure Kommentare und den hilfreichen Link.
Bei uns hat das Finanzamt jahrelang die längere Strecke (Autobahn) anerkannt.
Seit zwei Jahren haben wir den Trödel, dass die nur noch die gegoogelte kürzeste Strecke anerkennen.
Dann werden wir es dieses Jahr mal wieder mit der längeren Strecke probieren.
Das Teichforum hilft eben in allen Lebenslagen.


----------

